# How can I install package.name.tgz?



## TroN-0074 (Mar 19, 2014)

I am trying to install the driver for a wireless adapter to be use in my laptop*.* I downloaded the package to my downloads directory but I haven't found a way to install it using the pkg tool*.* *T*he package is urtwn-firmware-1.1p2.tgz*.* *H*ow can I install it? *T*he pkg man page mentioned nothing about installing packages like that and I didn't see anything in the handbook.

I remember with the pkg_add tool we could install packages like that by issuing an argument.

I will appreciate all advice. Thank you*.*


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2014)

pkg-add(8). I don't know where you got the driver from but the package you have downloaded may not be a PKGNG package.


----------



## TroN-0074 (Mar 20, 2014)

Hi.
Thank you for the reply, I got the package from the OpenBSD people. Basically what I am looking for is to make my wireless adapter work with FreeBSD 10.
The adapter I have is a TP-Link TL-WN725N, which uses rtl8188eu.
I will appreciate further advice thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2014)

You cannot install OpenBSD drivers on FreeBSD. Doesn't the card work with FreeBSD's own urtwn(4)?


----------



## TroN-0074 (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you.
I haven't really try the FreeBSD urtwn(4) I think all I need to do is create a /boot/loader.conf file with the line 
	
	



```
if_urtwn_load="YES"
```
 save it and test the adapter. I will do that when I get home this afternoon and report back.
Thank you

Edit: Tried that and it didn't work.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2014)

TroN-0074 said:
			
		

> Edit: Tried that and it didn't work.


This doesn't give us a lot of clues now does it? Was the card recognised? What _exactly_ isn't working?


----------



## TroN-0074 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thank you for your reply.
What I meant is that when I insert the USB wireless adapter to the computer and boot the computer still there is not connection to Wi-Fi. Not even the LED indicating that the USB is working flashes at all.

Perhaps there is no support for this device in FreeBSD just yet. I mentioned the adapter is a TP-Link TL-WN725N, which uses rtl8188eu. hopefully in a near future release that device would work out of the box.

Thank you


----------

